

This Guy Definitely Has More CPUs Than You Do - darthgoogle
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/russia-processor-collection-persian-rugs,10975.html

======
christiangenco
Ahh, from the title I was hoping for someone who'd amassed a hobby
supercomputer or something.

While I'm thinking along those lines: would the effective processing power of
all of Cat Vaska's old CPUs be anything substantial, or is my year old Retina
MacBook more powerful than everything he's got?

------
ANTSANTS
No 6502?

~~~
happycube
Was hoping for more engineering samples, m'self. Like one of those P2 "500"
early P3's.

------
praptak
He also has a cool rug to go with it.

